# Cherubini Requiem in C Minor - recommendations please



## juliante

Hi folks 

Does anyone have any favourite recording of this piece? Just discovered it and want to immerse myself in this lovely work. I have only listened to the Boston Baroque with Martin Pealrman so far.


----------



## Rogerx

Right cover


----------



## RobertJTh

Seconding the Muti, it should be a clear first recommendation.
(why is it labeled "EMI digital" though if it's recorded in 1973?)


----------



## Kreisler jr

He either recorded it twice, or there is a confusion between the d minor/re minore (rec. 1973) and the c minor/do minore (rec. digitally 1980)
The c minor is also a filler for his 1979 Verdi Requiem in an EMI twofer/duo series.


----------



## Art Rock

According to Discogs, the image shown in the second post belongs to a 1982 issue, digitally recorded July 17-18, 1980.

He also recorded the D minor Requiem, and it looks like the Rogerx data in the second post refer to that one (DiscoGS gives recording date September 1973 in London). Of course with a different cover.


----------



## Rogerx

Kreisler jr said:


> He either recorded it twice, or there is a confusion between the d minor/re minore (rec. 1973) and the c minor/do minore (rec. digitally 1980)
> The c minor is also a filler for his 1979 Verdi Requiem in an EMI twofer/duo series.


You are right I changed the picture.


----------



## juliante

So Muti 1980 is the recommendation?


----------



## Rogerx

juliante said:


> So Muti 1980 is the recommendation?


Try it on YouTube , it's complete on top of the list by searching. Good luck.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Did Beethoven really rate this work more highly than Mozart's? Or was it Berlioz who did, but people nowadays are confusing Beethoven with Berlioz in this matter?

"We must bear in mind that most critiques of Mozart's Requiem by Berlioz appeared in 1834-35, a short while before his own Requiem was composed. There was not yet any direct competition, but the ideas of his personal exegesis to this text might have already been fermenting in his mind, and subconsciously influenced his reactions. He considers Cherubini's Requiem, performed at about the same time, as a higher achievement than Mozart's, as it was probably closer to his own conception of the picturesque and monumental character such a work must take." 
Mozartian Undercurrents in Berlioz | Benjamin Perl | P. 24~25


----------



## Bruckner Anton

Muti's Cherubini Masses Boxset is an easy choice for me.


----------



## Marc

I have a 'special' relationship with the piece (and the Muti recording), because it was used by David Lynch at the end of his movie _Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me_... one of the few movies c.q. movie endings that made me cry.

But, in the end, I prefer Mozart's Requiem (fwiw).


----------



## Marc

I want to add though, that I also liked Matthew Best's recording with the Corydon Singers. A bit less romantic, yet crystal clear singing. For a more HIP-approach, you may want to check out Le Concert Spritiuel with Hervé Niquet. Very much worthwhile imho.


----------



## starthrower

Warner has a 2 CD set with the Verdi and Cherubini requiems by Muti. It's discount price too!

Muti is a bit over the top with the drama and intensity so I'm not always in the mood. I'd say give it a try and then listen to others.


----------



## Kreisler jr

That Verdi Requiem with Muti is a great and highly regarded recording, so the twofer would be usually worth the price for either piece.


----------



## Emperor of the North

I have the box set of Muti conducting the Masses and Marriner conducting a few misc. pieces. The Requiem on this set is very good as are the other Masses, etc.


----------

